# My babies!(:



## FamilyZoo95 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thought i would share some pics so here they are! 

These are my 9yr old choco lab called Ellie, 7yr old old english sheepdog called Murphy, 2yr old cairn terrier x west highland terrier called Millie, and also my 9 month old chihuahua x yorkshire terrier (chorkie) called George!


----------



## Rottiemama (Nov 10, 2012)

You have a really happy looking and gorgeous little crew there!


----------



## FamilyZoo95 (Nov 18, 2012)

arww thank youuu!!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Awww cute!!!


----------



## Poochisimo (Jun 8, 2012)

They are all so gorgeous (especially Millie)! Have a soft spot for Cairns though! We have one called Fergus and he's the most chilled out little fella in the world!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful Doggies xxx

Love Murphy's gorgeous eyes :001_tt1:


----------



## FamilyZoo95 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys/girls!  cairns are pretty cute to be fair but george the chorkie is that small that he can run through her legs without pushing her over  haha we got told that it is very rare to have an old english with both blue eyes and not death, dumb or blind so he defo is one hell of a dog  lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome. Your dogs are so cute


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi they are all gorgeous but murphy... can i have him!! hes beautiful, and the same age as my oes x


----------



## FamilyZoo95 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks mlb  and course you can cateyes, give us a time and date and hes yours!  haha your oes look sooo cute in your tag photo  your sheepdog in the bottom right looks a spitting image of smurph when he was small


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice to see a bunch of happy and healthy dogs.


----------



## FamilyZoo95 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks mike!


----------



## PeteWithDog (Nov 27, 2012)

Quite the menagerie, they are lovely.


----------



## FamilyZoo95 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank youuuu!!


----------

